# 10th warmest January



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

... Tenth warmest January on record at Wilmington... 

January, 2007 was the tenth warmest January on record with a mean 
temperature of 38.3 degrees. The warmest January on record occurred 
in 1932, when the mean temperature was 44.2 degrees. 

Records date back to 1894. These data are unofficial. Official data 
are kept by the National climatic data center.

GLOBAL COOLING?


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

We were actually colder here in Mass then last year for Jan. with an average of 24.8 versus 30.3 last year. Not sure about any record here.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

We set a record here alright, Least snowiest January ever!


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Mysticlandscape;363563 said:


> We set a record here alright, Least snowiest January ever!


True. I think no snow in Jan. would be a record. 

Then again we still have enough to at least say the ground is covered and for the desperate sledders to get out on. Sad really.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*true*

true but the real record setter would be no plowable snow in feb


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

mike33087;363584 said:


> true but the real record setter would be no plowable snow in feb


You know you just cursed us all.


----------

